# don't help this no_fear buy fish



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

I just want tell to every fish friends know,
don't help this no_fear buy fish,because he live in indonesia.
indonesia is can't enter piranha.if you send fish to indonesia,you will give custom
take la.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> [snapback]846579[/snapback]​


LOL









that's a funny picture & I was thinking the same thing.

re-phrase your post, man. I do not understand what u are trying to say


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Ignorance!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Ahem, if I may...I speak uhm...whatever that was...

"Do not sell piranhas to 'no_fear' because he resides in Indonesia, which does not allow the aforementioned animal. Thusly customs will snatch them like orphaned babies."

Roughly.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Flaming is not neccessary guys.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That pic was funny though...........


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

yauyau said:


> Hi!!!! every fish friends.
> 
> Please don't help this no_fear buy fish ,because indonesia is can't enter piranha.
> if you help him shipping,you will give custom take.(please careful)
> [snapback]846513[/snapback]​


How so? Please enlighten us.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

uhhhhhhh what was that u said? pls say it again so ALL of us understands what u are saying


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice Lyle. yauyau has a point though. you have to be careful in where you send fish. there can be consequences.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

he also made another good point, online translators are not very good.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ReDraGon-> Posted Today, 06:28 AM
> uhhhhhhh what was that u said? pls say it again so ALL of us understands what u are saying


A bit confused are we? He wasn't saying anything, he typed it out in text!









Seriously, try using a online translator and you will quickly find out how inefficient they are.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

isnt no fear the kid who he sold red bellies 100$ each? and then he basically told on him...idk maybe not, but someone is angry either way.

EDIT: ^this is correct, just found the post.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

compton ass steve said:


> EDIT: ^this is correct, just found the post.
> [snapback]846971[/snapback]​












Don't let this guy seem like an innocent victim of customs. He ripped some guy off by selling him two small RBP's for $100 US each, after he claimed they were piraya.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO no uh speak e english hahhaha J/K. So whos the bad guy here???????


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO no uh speak e english hahhaha J/K. So whos the bad guy here???????


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Yauyau after took my money How come you can say don't help me to buy fish ....you don't help me at all but cheat at me took my $500 and just send me 2 red belly and 2 red pacu ....Hey give me back my money .....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> A bit confused are we? He wasn't saying anything, he typed it out in text!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i want to use one know


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

why would you send him 500 dollars anyways, and what fish did u agree to get with that 500?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

piranhatom said:


> why would you send him 500 dollars anyways, and what fish did u agree to get with that 500?
> [snapback]848532[/snapback]​


I ordered from him 2 manuelli 1 piraya and 1 brandtii and He send me 2 red belly and 2 red pacu .....so I think he has cheated at me anyway


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

then whey in the other post did you say he sold you what he said were 2 piraya, if now your saying it was only 1 piraya to begin with...something fishy to me about this whole thing...no pun intended


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

no_fear said:


> Hey Yauyau after took my money How come you can say don't help me to buy fish ....you don't help me at all but cheat at me took my $500 and just send me 2 red belly and 2 red pacu ....Hey give me back my money .....
> [snapback]847909[/snapback]​


HMMMM...According to Yauyau, Piranhas are not allowed in Indonesia.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

you guys should worry about your homeland instead of bickering like litttle girls over some fish..

by the way..........if you guys want some P's i'll take your money


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

OK whats going on

I was just about to get some fish from this guy as well. I want to know...... Who is the bad guy whats going on??


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

no_fear said:


> Hey Yauyau after took my money How come you can say don't help me to buy fish ....you don't help me at all but cheat at me took my $500 and just send me 2 red belly and 2 red pacu ....Hey give me back my money .....
> [snapback]847909[/snapback]​


Sorry every fish friends,i am english is not good.
please don't laugh me la.(i must read)
(1)I just want tell to every fish friends know,
don't help this no_fear buy fish,because he live in indonesia.
indonesia is can't enter piranha.if you send fish to indonesia,you will give custom
take la.
(2)A!! no_fear.
I already give you 4 fish to your HK entrust collect people,
I have't help you send fishs with don't know you shipping thing.

I think,you angry me don't help you shipping.......
anyway,If you have enough evidence,you can call police ,
don't need said me is cheating.

A!!








if you said sorry to me,we still fish friends.
if not,i will call indonesia police and custom go to your home take you.

please lastly reply me,thank.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

yauyau said:


> Sorry every fish friends,i am english is not good.
> please don't laugh me la.(i must read)
> (1)I just want tell to every fish friends know,
> don't help this no_fear buy fish,because he live in indonesia.
> ...


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

lol...so um...you were supose to give 2 manuelli a brandtii and piraya for your 500 eh? and u gor 2 red and 2 pacu... but you can't tell the cops cause ur ass will get fined....sounds to me liek u got scammed....if i were u i'd sjut hunt him down and beat him or something cause obivously ur not gonna get nehting else outta this

gl to both of ya cause i don't see this as being anyhting good for yauyau if he plans on selling p's again ...or no_fear cause he just get ripped off...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

yau yau you are the one should say sorry to me because you have taken my money and just send 2 red belly and 2 red pacu to me for $500 ...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

compton ass steve said:


> then whey in the other post did you say he sold you what he said were 2 piraya, if now your saying it was only 1 piraya to begin with...something fishy to me about this whole thing...no pun intended
> [snapback]848540[/snapback]​


I tell you that my ordered to him are 2 manuelli 1 piraya and 1 brandtii and he said have send to me 2 piraya ...that's word is from his mouth not mine ....and you know what he only send 2 red belly and 2 red pacu to me ....


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

dude i'd ask a lil more than for him to say sorry to ya...he'll i'd ask for 400 - 450 back depending on the size of those reds.... or like i said hunt him down and beat on him....i'd prefer teh later if u get it on vid...we coudl put it on the site as when a p sale goes wrong


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

ya beat him, do u have any pics of the fish you recieved? the person you bought your fish of sounds retarted he can probley speak english but he wants to make it sound like he cant understand or somthing.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

i see the beating is gaining popularity ...hehehe


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Post pics of the fish that you got mate. I really want to get to the bottom of this one.


----------



## hairypeanut (Apr 27, 2004)

This thread is great!!!!!!

Im here at work its 7am im tired, but this Monty Python styled thread has
me laughing in my coffee, I dont mean to offend anyone but you've gotta love
broken english
Many thank you's please, many fishy friends I love to be talk to you goodnight

Hairy :laugh:


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

he has pics posted in the other thread, there little guys. by the way i love how that guy keeps using the term "fish friends" i think its funny


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow bringing out more dirty laundry. You guys really need to learn to talk this sh*t over via PM.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

He posted pics, but they werent Piraya. More like Red Bellys
He paid like $100 EA.
Hell, id be pissed off to.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

no_fear said:


> yau yau you are the one should say sorry to me because you have taken my money and just send 2 red belly and 2 red pacu to me for $500 ...
> [snapback]848870[/snapback]​










Thats an excellent deal!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> He posted pics, but they werent Piraya. More like Red Bellys
> He paid like $100 EA.
> Hell, id be pissed off to.
> [snapback]849069[/snapback]​


Same here, but it should be handled in private.
No need to keep this open any longer - no need to give certain people the chance to post more judgemental BS in this thread (although they don't know a thing about what's going on....)

Yauyau and No_Fear, please take care of business in private, ok?
If you need mediation, you can contact a staff member.

*_Topic Closed_*


----------

